# Lowryder#2, Master Kush X Lowryder, and DJ Short



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 11, 2007)

I had to down size my grow area, so once I got that major job done I started my 3rd grow a few days ago. (IN SOIL DEC. 8th) I am going with 3 strains, Lowryder #2, Master Kush X Lowryder, and Masterlow X Blueberry (DJ Short).
I am using Fox Farm soil with some extra Perlite added in 6 inch pots. I read where root stimulators increase the growth of auto flower strains so I am adding a little Superthrive along with Fox Farm Organic Big Bloom 0.01-0.3-0.7 that says use from seedling every watering. I will only do every other watering. As the plants mature I have the complete line of FF Nutrients. I need to figure out how to add with the short vegetation time. I am sure someone will help with this. Once I weed out the males in 17 to 20 days I will transplant to 2 gallon bags. I hope to get some help and do some pollination with the different strains there will be. This is new territory for me but buying seeds is to much $$$$&#8217;s 
I bought some of the insulated ducting to run from my inline fan to attic vent. It doses keep the fan very quit and the room a little cooler. I am running 3-400-Watt HPS from start to finish 18/6, this is also a first for me. I have always used 400-Watt-MH for vegetation. I also bought some mylar and lined my walls in the grow area WOW. I took a few pictures of my new grow area and some of the new Babies for you all to see??


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow - This is going to be a great grow.  Love the strains you picked out.  

I like the way you went with 3 smaller lights than 1 big one.  You'll be able to maximize your flowering canopy with less shadow on your plants.  Lots of lumen coverage.

I'd be interested in how you feel about HPS from seed compared to what you're used to with MH.  I tried HPS on my seedlings for a few months, and saw a negative difference in color, size of leaves, and speed of growth.  I have gone back to my trusty MH for vegging.  

There may have been other factors in my grow, but see whatcha think.  Looking forward to future updates.

PB


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 12, 2007)

*Damn mang that's a very nice set up. :aok: Here's some of that good old GREEN MOJO to get them babies going.  *


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice set-up and strain choices! GL!


----------



## gangalama (Dec 12, 2007)

Very Nice setup, and use of space. You wont regret using superthrive B+ or using hps in veg as I do both myself with immaculate results.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Dec 12, 2007)

lookin good  
i will be watchin this one closely
i mainly grow lowryder 2 under cfls
i wanna see the difference hps makes b4 i consider upgrading


----------



## NewbieG (Dec 12, 2007)

wow dude this is going to be an amazing grow, I'm very interested in doing the same thing you are with the same seeds so ill be watching closely. I do have one comment, from my research, they recommend 20/4 light cycle all the way... at least on dr. chronic, why did you decide 18/6? Second, where are you getting those 2 gallon bags? Recommended size for these plants is 5 to 7 liters, but I just can't seem to find 7 liter pots or bags.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 12, 2007)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> wow dude this is going to be an amazing grow, I'm very interested in doing the same thing you are with the same seeds so ill be watching closely. I do have one comment, from my research, they recommend 20/4 light cycle all the way... at least on dr. chronic, why did you decide 18/6? Second, where are you getting those 2 gallon bags? Recommended size for these plants is 5 to 7 liters, but I just can't seem to find 7 liter pots or bags.


 I can fit a lot of 2 gallon bags in my area it should give them plenty of root growth space. *They were given to me to try from the Hydro Store!* 2 gallon is real close to 7 liters I think, I am kinda old and they did not teach us that in school back in my day. Where I bought my seeds the main grower for Auto flowering has a good grow guide I am following. I think he may have been in on the first auto flowering strains not sure but you can check out what he has to offer here. I think he is the Joint Docter.
I will post some pictures Sat. @ 1 week in soil.
http://www.dope-seeds.com/lowryder_grow_guide.htm


----------



## kylet4411 (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice looken setup !!
I will be back to see the 1 week pictures.
I love to watch the lowryders.
They seem to just take off and do their thing. 
* :bong1: GOOD LUCK MAN :bong1:​*


----------



## Richy-B (Dec 15, 2007)

:holysheep: Yeah bro nice set-up!  I'm a LR enthusiast as well! Good luck with your grow.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 15, 2007)

I started adding some FF Grow Big 6-4-4 1/4 strength today along with Big Bloom that i've been using since seeds were put in soil. This week I am going to start liquid light. I bought this some time ago befor bombbudpuffa did his comparison. I have it so guess I will try it. I am not going to change now but I wish I would have started under my 400 watt MH. The HPS from start seems as if plants are going a little slower. Can't realy tell nothing to compare with.


----------



## Richy-B (Dec 15, 2007)

:holysheep: That is what I call a good sized grow!  Like my Grandpa always said, "If your gonna do it, do it right!" Those numbers help out that sex ratio, I bet. I'm gonna enjoy watching this grow!  Keep us posted!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Dec 15, 2007)

nice looking plants bro looks like you have a farm indoors lol if they all end up females are you gonna have enough room for them and light? i will be pulling a seat up to this grow
good luck peace


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 15, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> nice looking plants bro looks like you have a farm indoors lol if they all end up females are you gonna have enough room for them and light? i will be pulling a seat up to this grow
> good luck peace


 
I germinated 20 of each. my best return was on the #2 with 18 The Masters Kush only 8 and the Blue Streak 13. There is some seed in some pots will see what happens. Once the males are weeded out i should have lots of space. Iam a hopen there is lots of young ladies. i will also do some crosses and try get some nice seedsfor another time.


----------



## Richy-B (Dec 15, 2007)

I also had a great germ ratio with LR. 100%  Haven't grown #2 yet. I'm interested though


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 16, 2007)

Richy-B said:
			
		

> I also had a great germ ratio with LR. 100% Haven't grown #2 yet. I'm interested though


I am pleased with the # 2 but the lowryder X master Kush is not to good @ 50%. It said they were not 100% stable yet maybe that has something to do with it. The Blue streak 12 out of 20 kinda disapointing but maybe I will get lucky on getting a lot of healthy ladies.


----------



## Richy-B (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for that info. keep me posted

Check out my LR thread posted in indoor growing sometime!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 18, 2007)

I think that the liquid Light may work. I used it on Saturday late afternoon and this is 3 days later.


*This is @ 1 week *
​ 

*This is @ 10 days*
​ 
I will update all of them on Saturday @ 2 weeks old!!​


----------



## NewbieG (Dec 18, 2007)

I am curious to know if you have had any problem due to the nutes from start... This will make a big difference in growth if you don't so please post up. Thanks


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 18, 2007)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> I am curious to know if you have had any problem due to the nutes from start... This will make a big difference in growth if you don't so please post up. Thanks


I have used Fox Farm Big Bloom 0.01 0.3 0.7 and SuperThrive from the start @ 1 week I went 1/4 strength on FF Grow Big 6 4 4. Reading what the Joint Doctor says you need to adjust for the short veg time. The FF Big Bloom is recomended from start its weak more twards organic. I have no signs of nut burn @ this time and hope it stays that way. I will keep a post and pictures as to what I do. Watering tomorrow and using full strength on 6 4 4 will start Tiger Bloom 2 8 4 @ 2 weeks.
http://www.dope-seeds.com/lowryder_grow_guide.htm


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 18, 2007)

Lookin good


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 18, 2007)

*Looking forward to following your grow, S. *

*Great Strains you've chosen! And thanks for the link you posted (dopeseeds.com) *

*Excellent results w/the Liquid Light! :hubba: Think I may have to give that a try on the SQ babies I have going... Rose*


----------



## NewbieG (Dec 18, 2007)

s21thomas said:
			
		

> I have used Fox Farm Big Bloom 0.01 0.3 0.7 and SuperThrive from the start @ 1 week I went 1/4 strength on FF Grow Big 6 4 4. Reading what the Joint Doctor says you need to adjust for the short veg time. The FF Big Bloom is recomended from start its weak more twards organic. I have no signs of nut burn @ this time and hope it stays that way. I will keep a post and pictures as to what I do. Watering tomorrow and using full strength on 6 4 4 will start Tiger Bloom 2 8 4 @ 2 weeks.
> http://www.dope-seeds.com/lowryder_grow_guide.htm




hmmm thats a bit of a problem for me. I'm going to be using the MG  Plant Food. (24-8-16) for veg. I guess I can just put like 1% of what I'm suppose to, then move up to a quarter or half of what I'm suppose to. It says to use every two weeks, but it seems like other growers are providing nutrients with every watering...


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 22, 2007)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> hmmm thats a bit of a problem for me. I'm going to be using the MG Plant Food. (24-8-16) for veg. I guess I can just put like 1% of what I'm suppose to, then move up to a quarter or half of what I'm suppose to. It says to use every two weeks, but it seems like other growers are providing nutrients with every watering...


 
I tried MG my first grow and killed em all.:fid: I know there is alot of great grows done with MG. IF I was to use it again i would ask *THE BROTHER'S GRUNT* for any info needed.:farm: I think they use MG on all of theirs and look @ those results WOW.:holysheep: Some place I think I read where the Brothers were doing a Lowryder grow. Anyway you know the are always ready to give the right advice. 
I will be updating with pictures later today 2 weeks old and starting to show signs of sex. What I seen last night when watering it looked like an all Boys School after PE in the shower BALLS ALL OVER. Hope I am wrong it may be a little early to tell for sure but looked like a lot balls starting to dangle.:hairpull:


----------



## kylet4411 (Dec 22, 2007)

I am sorry to here you may have alot of males but I like your Boys School comparison.LOL


----------



## thestandard (Dec 22, 2007)

totally slipped by me somehow, even with dj short in the title.. where's my :watchplant: stool


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 22, 2007)

I was real excited about this grow but with a poor return on germination of seeds to what looks to be a lot of males its a little depressing. I e-mailed dope-seeds.com and they are cutting me a good deal to help with my poor return on germination. Here is a few shots @ 2weeks old today. I got a new camera that has a closeup mode but I need a little pratice. Today I can see 3 males for sure. Last night I had all of them out to water so today I only got out a few. The 1 picture is from last night. I also have a few Freaks with cureled leaves from start that are growing slower thanthe rest. I guess other than the #2's the other strains are not 100% stable as it said ontheir site.










I am going to play with my new camera and try and get some close ups of the males. I am going to keep the best quality male from each strain and try and cross a few of of them. How soon should the males be put in a seperate room?


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice grow mate,bummer about the males though:cry: 

Is  Master Kush X Lowryder=Master Low?

I would be putting males into there own room not long after they show,just to be on the safe side.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 23, 2007)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> Very nice grow mate,bummer about the males though:cry:
> 
> Is Master Kush X Lowryder=Master Low?
> 
> I would be putting males into there own room not long after they show,just to be on the safe side.


 
YES Master Low. Thanks for the advice on the males. I think today will show several and I will get them out of my main grow room. I will put some pics up later today.
If you have time check this site out, it tells how they crossed to get all the auto flowering.

http://dope-seeds.com/mdanzig.htm#Masterlow_


----------



## billy_fyshe (Dec 23, 2007)

im not sure about the other varieties but lowryder#2 males usually show a few days b4 the females
at least they have on all my grows to-date
so you may still get a decent ratio, heres hoping :watchplant:

lookin good so far anyway
nice little bushy babies


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 26, 2007)

I started with 39 plants I have kept 6 out of 14 males for pollen. May still have a few males I hope not. I can sure live with 25 ladies. Here is a picture of the males I was wondering how long till i may get some pollen? They will be 3 weeks old Saturday.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Dec 26, 2007)

pretty soon by the look of those sacks
a week or maybe 2 at the most


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 26, 2007)

I weeded out total 14 males out of 39. :holysheep:  The first picture is all 25 Ladies.
Pic #2=7 masterlow Pic #3=8 Lowryder Pic #4=10 of the Blue Streak. The Masterlow are kinda freaky. :shocked:  They are growing a lot slower than the others as you can see. Very strange leaves!!  The Lowryders are doing ok. The Blue Streak are doing the best. I could end up with a few more males in the masterlow but I am pretty sure the rest will all be some nice Girls.


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Dec 26, 2007)

Them Girls Looken Real Good!!!!
Keep It Up Man!!
I THINK I SEE WHITE HAIRS ON THAT LAST PICTURE!!
THATS GOOD FOR 18 DAYS!!


----------



## billy_fyshe (Dec 27, 2007)

the blue streak look great
as do the LR2
be intrestin to see how the masterlow turn out :watchplant:


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Dec 28, 2007)

Looking mighty fine! You're deffently keepin them girls happy. Can't weight to see them girls start packin on the crystaly sticky buds!!!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 29, 2007)

I transplanted 15 of 23 females today. I would have done all but ran out of soil. Here is a few pictures.


----------



## simo123 (Dec 29, 2007)

*looking f***ing great man lets hope they all grow up to be like BPOTM Lady
keep up the great work*


----------



## kylet4411 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sure do look like they are doing great.:banana:  If you can will you post some *close-ups *of your 3 week old *BUDS* starting? :watchplant: 
I think it so cool how the auto flower gets buds and can be sexed so early. If your Blue Streak come out good thats my next grow. I don't have a whole lot of room so they would work out great for me. :woohoo: 
  *LOOKEN GOOD MAN KEEP EM GREEN*  ​


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 30, 2007)

I finished transplanting today. Here is a few new pictures day 22 in soil. Most of these are Masterlows. Now I need to read up on how to pollenate some of these Girls. I kept a few of my best males from each strain. They are starting to drop some powder?? Everything seems to be going good so-far.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Dec 31, 2007)

s21thomas said:
			
		

> I kept a few of my best males from each strain.
> They are starting to drop some powder?? Everything seems to be going good so-far.


 
put paper under them to catch the powder/pollen
try coloured paper, as its a bit hard to see on white paper
if you flick the bottom of the plant loads will fall
when you have enough (you dont need a lot)
put on some Barry White (just to set the mood)
take the female you want to pollenate and tip it on to her

the only problem i had was when i put the female back in the others
somehow some of the others ended up with a few seeds as well
i assume my fan must have blown some of the pollen off onto my other ladies

there are probably loads of ways around this
but i wasnt to bothered as i still had plenty of bud


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 31, 2007)

billy_fyshe  Thanks for the advice. I think I will put the females I pollenate in the seperate room where my males are now. Let the girls sit a few days by their self, than hit them with the Liquid Light spray. Give them a good soaken all over with the LL and hope that rinses any excess off,
The only problem I have No Barry White!!! :hubba: How about the Commodoors Still?? Maybe Sail On, Wait I found the Temptations Its Growing  that might work or should I go buy a Barry cd??:ignore: I know barry sets the mood  and i could do this on new Years Day WOW!!! LOL
Thanks for the help!!!!!


----------



## billy_fyshe (Dec 31, 2007)

s21thomas said:
			
		

> How about the Commodoors Still?? Maybe Sail On, Wait I found the Temptations Its Growing


 
im sure any of those will do fine  

cant wait to see how your blue streak turn out
i had never heard of them before
but they look great
i love Lowryder #2, but some variety would be nice :aok:


----------



## kasgrow (Dec 31, 2007)

You can also use a small paint brush to pollinate. Just pick up a little on the brush and paint it on the hairs. That way you don't have too much pollen floating around your other girls. 
Your plants look great, good luck.


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 31, 2007)

s21thomas said:
			
		

> :ignore: I know barry sets the mood and i could do this on new Years Day WOW!!! LOL


 
*Hey S, my vote is for Barry!! And New Years Day, how romantic!!* :hubba: 

*I pollinated a few small popcorn buds on my WW's with some SpeedQueen pollen. *

*I'd put a piece of paper under the male plant, flick the stalk with my finger... and the little bugger dropped a load of pollen, did it several times over a 5 day period, I stored it in a little film canister til I had enough...then I took a fuzzy pipe cleaner and dabbed some pollen all over about 4-5 little buds, marked them for future reference and now it looks like I have some seeds coming on...*


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks fo all the help on making seeds. I will work on that today. I just rotated all the Girls and checked for anymore possible Males or Herms. Good so far. Here is a few pictures @ Day 24. 

*Thanks KingKahuuna for that great post on pollenation.*
*Anyone who dose seeds should check this post out!!*
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21119


----------



## medicore (Jan 1, 2008)

looking really good s21


----------



## kylet4411 (Jan 2, 2008)

They sure do grow fast!! Thanks for all the close-ups you added. Its wild @ 24 days in soil you have all of those nice buds showing pretty white hairs.
I tried to order the Blue Streak, They are all out right now!! 
*  LOOKEN GOOD AND GREEN  *​


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Jan 3, 2008)

Deffently gonna have some nice lookin nugs there. Lookin good


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 6, 2008)

Hit the Young Ladies with a good spraying of liguid light when they woke up this afternoon.:spit:  The lowryder #2 and Blue streak are going crazy  but the Masterlow is growing very slow.  A few days ago 2 more males both Masterlow.:hairpull:  I know now that I have all Females except for the males I have in another area for pollen. 
I got great information from everyone on how to capture the pollen but not sure how long to let the Girls grow till I would give a few a good dusting of pollen. The plants were 4 weeks old yesterday and should be finished by week 10.
Their next watering I will start adding Beastie Bloomz. They been getting Open Sesame and Tiger Bloom the last several waterings. I started the seeds with Big Bloom and  after a week Grow Big. I will finish the last 4 weeks with Cha-Ching. Its kinda strange but with auto flower not much veg time so thats how I been feeding them. No major nutrient burn so far. !!!!!! Anyway here are some pictures day 29.* Picture #2 in this order  Lowryder#2,  Blue Streak,  Masterlow*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 7, 2008)

*Whats up mang. May i say the ladies are looking great. :aok: *


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 7, 2008)

good lookin plants thomas i hope u get some major buds off them ladies











HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jan 7, 2008)

lookin great :woohoo:
i would pollenate them now
give the seeds plenty of time to mature :aok:


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 7, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> lookin great :woohoo:
> I would pollenate them now
> give the seeds plenty of time to mature :aok:


 
Thats what I was thinking of doing. The Blue streak has a 9 week start to finish we will see on that. That only leaves 5 weeks to go.
I think I will do the best looking plant and cover the whole thing. This should give me lots of seeds for later. 
Now that all the Males are weeded out I have 23 nice Ladies so a few for seed snouldn't hurt the yield to bad. 
*Whats your thoughts on pollenating the whole plant??*
*Would you do any crosses?*
I think what I have is allready all Lowryder crosses to make the strains I am growing. Thats why I probably will only do 1 of the best Blue Females with a mixture from 2 of the best Blue Males that I have. reading that one articale KINGKAHUUNA posted it said mixing a few good males gives you some of the best qualities from each male!!
* THANKS IN ADVANCE  *​


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 7, 2008)

*Don't pollinate the whole plant because your gonna end up with some nasty smoke.   Trust me we know.   When we did our Stoneybud cross we pollinated the whole plant and ended up making ISO Hash out of all the bud because it tasted so bad. If your gonna pollinate just do a few branches.  *


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jan 7, 2008)

plus if you do just a few branches you could do crosses on some and the same on others, giving you more choice, just make sure you tag the branches so you know what seeds are what, and as TBG points out, you will also have some good smoke too :ccc:
when i harvested my seeds, i put em in an old film cannister (i imagine any dark air-tight container will do) with some dry rice (to absorb any moisture) left em in a cool place & 2 months later i started using them, so far 100% germination rate :aok:


----------



## laylow6988 (Jan 7, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> plus if you do just a few branches you could do crosses on some and the same on others, giving you more choice, just make sure you tag the branches so you know what seeds are what, and as TBG points out, you will also have some good smoke too :ccc:
> when i harvested my seeds, i put em in an old film cannister (i imagine any dark air-tight container will do) with some dry rice (to absorb any moisture) left em in a cool place & 2 months later i started using them, so far 100% germination rate :aok:


 
That is such a good idea! I ended up going on a hunt in shipping departments looking for those silican packets. I am sure they could be a lil better than dry rice, but if you just need to get by a few months it sounds like a great idea... thanks Billy!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 7, 2008)

I just took one of the better Blue Strek Ladies and pollenated all the lower buds.  I left the main cola alone. 
I have her in another room resting.:giggle:   I will leave her there for a few days under 2 CFL's. I may use some liguid light or just mist with water befor I put her back with the others. Don't want any excess pollen in the main room.
I guess thats the only 1 I will try this time. I have several good strains of seed to try. Here is a pic of my Blue streak Mother!!


----------



## laylow6988 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good idea man. It has worked for me. I had Skunk1's growing. Pollinated lightly three small lower branches... and I got 13 seeds. The pollin was froze for a while... I think that is why there were not many. But.... I had 13 more Skunk1 seeds I didn't have to buy.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 8, 2008)

looking good, got some short girls eh.
 did you do 12/12 from seed?


----------



## NewbieG (Jan 8, 2008)

I've been gone for a month and all I got to say is :holysheep: !! the girls are looking great. I'm so excited to see the girls I left with a friend, she said they look amazing! I also can't wait to start up on the lowlife/lowryder project. I'll def. be asking you and TBG for help when the time comes. Great job man!​


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 8, 2008)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> I've been gone for a month and all I got to say is :holysheep: !! the girls are looking great. the girls I left with a  I also can't wait to start up on the lowlife/lowryder project. I'll def. be asking you and TBG for help when the time comes. Great job man!​


*Anything I can pass along I sure will. These girls are doing great very low maintenence. I will put togather a list of factors that I think helped mine and see you get it. I am interted in what you will be doing?  ( YOUR PROJECT )*


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 10, 2008)

Yo Ho s21,
   Dude, I would venture to say you were born with a gift. Man those are some kinda ladies. You got the whole chorus line there. I think that it would be fantastic to be able to do what your doing. All those ladies,  breeding for me is the ultimate goal. I would like to develope my own strain, but I just never did do that Kind of growing MJ.
  I always planted outside, like on my patio, or out in the no-mans land. If I saw something that wasn't right I treated it as a cull, and it went the way of retirement. 
  Someday Bro, maybe I should move back to Oregon. I could do it there.
All I can say about yours is sweeeeeeeet.

Maybe you'll throw some Green Mojo our way, LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words KingKahuuna. here is a few pictures I took today. The Girls are doing good!!


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 10, 2008)

looking great man nice green and lots of hairs,,nice set up bro











HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM 
AND HAPPY SOKIN


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 10, 2008)

OK,
   I am past that jealous rage I went through after trying to count all those containers, It has got to smell good in there. I must have missed it, but I asuume that you are using a scrubber ? activated carbon ?

Alright you win, I'm on my way over and YES I will be your tester. I mean that is what I do, LOL  See you want only the best from those girls, and I'm certain that they will be fine, But one never knows so I do a thorough job and test each one individually, I can start right off for ya too, No need in delay, In fact I'm betting I could get quite a number of volunteers from right here. LMAO

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 10, 2008)

damn nice set up.


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Jan 10, 2008)

:fly:  WOW!!! Now thats what I call a garden!!! :watchplant:


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jan 11, 2008)

love that last pic, nice little forest you got goin on


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 11, 2008)

*Just stopped in to see how everything is going and by the looks of things everything is going great.   Whatever your doing be sure and keep it up because the ladies seem to be loving it. :aok: *


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jan 11, 2008)

heres a pick of a bud i pollenated about 10 days ago
as you can see it doesnt take long for the seeds to grow
this ones almost popped out
the plants got about another 4 weeks
should be plenty of time for the seed to mature


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 13, 2008)

*Hey Billy Nice Picture Of Your Bud With A Future.:watchplant: * Mine are not showing any sign of seed yet. The Girls are 37 days old today. The Pictures were taken yesterday @ feeding in the tub.  The Blue Streak are starting to explode with many calyxs and lots of bud, they are by far doing the best.:hubba: 
My Lowryder # 2's are doing well also. The Kush is slower, shorter, and less buds.
 The picture in the tub is mostly the Lowryder X Kush and so is the big leaf plant. This one has solid bud from top to bottom. My picture of that came out bad.
Picture #3 is all Blues. It looks like nutrient burn on some of the leaves, this is just the way they have been curling from the Liquid light. I have almost no burn @ all. I am done with the LL the rest of this grow, I think it helped in growth but it&#8217;s like plant shine. This probaly magnifies the light. I am to far into grow to be spraying stuff on these Ladies, just good feedings with there Personalized Fox Farm schedule.  I need to check, but I think the Blues finish a week earlier than the others. I just got over the half way point Friday. 
Here are some pictures of yesterdays feeding:spit:


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Jan 14, 2008)

So Nice. Bet it smells sweet in there! Startin to get nice and frosty by the looks of thoes pics


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 15, 2008)

*Those ladies look flat out killer mang. :aok: *


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jan 15, 2008)

they look wonderful  
where did u get your blue streak seeds?


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Jan 22, 2008)

When you gonna update?? How them babies doin?


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 28, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> they look wonderful
> where did u get your blue streak seeds?


http://dope-seeds.com/

My Girls were 7 weeks old Saturday. The Blue Streak is doing the best looking a few weeks away. The small master Low is 11inches tall and hard with bud. The Lowryder 2s are starting to come along. My one Blue that I put pollen on is loaded with seed. I only did the outer branches so the main cola should not have any seed. Here is pictures of all the Girls!!!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 28, 2008)

*More Of The Ladies!!*


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 28, 2008)

*THE REST OF THE GIRLS!!*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 28, 2008)

*Damn mang that is some serious BUD PORN right there. :hubba:   Very nice photo shoot S21. :aok:  Damn them ladies look great.  *


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yo no what I dont even no what to say about that??? Thats some of the finest growin I have ever seen good job!!!! How much longer do you got till harvest? :watchplant:


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Feb 3, 2008)

Just a few shots of the girls under the lights a few days into week 9. They are getting real close. Started a good flushing with Clearex and DI water. Will finish out with just water. *I may try some total darkness @ the end. I have never done that. Is it worth doing??*


----------



## Thorn (Feb 3, 2008)

That is some sweet growing man, be good to see how this finishes!


----------



## Brouli (Feb 6, 2008)

s21 all i can say is very good job you did


----------



## NewbieG (Feb 6, 2008)

I am sooo impressed and soo very very jealous. I just started my grow about 2 weeks ago and my lowryder 2 and AK47 x blueberry are looking terribly terribly small. I hope my plants do half as well as yours have. :/


----------



## billy_fyshe (Feb 7, 2008)

:clap: that is the best autoflowerin grow i have seen
excellent results
im sure ur gonna enjoy the fruits of your labour
well done :woohoo:


----------



## dankbud420 (Feb 11, 2008)

whats liquid light???????


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Feb 11, 2008)

dankbud420 said:
			
		

> whats liquid light???????


It is 2 types of liguid you mix togather and spray on your plants. You have to raise your lighting until it drys to prevent burning. It is suposed to magnify the light. It dose put a shine on the leaves may have helped can't say for sure. To much $$$ I will use mine next grow or until its gone.
Cut my Ladies down a few days ago. I could not control the odor anymore. It was unreal!!! Smelt sweet but I was getting to paranoid about any unwanted visitors!!
*HERE THEY ARE !!!!!!*​


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Feb 11, 2008)

*The Rest Of The Girls​*


----------



## Brouli (Feb 11, 2008)

sweeeeeet


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Feb 12, 2008)

:clap: WOW!!! BEAUTIFUL


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 12, 2008)

*Congrats s21 on what looks to be a fine arse harvest. :aok: Got anything planned for next grow? *


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 12, 2008)

Look great.  Keep up the great work


----------



## Thorn (Feb 12, 2008)

wow nice stash u got there man!!! In your first post above what is the first pic plant? It looks pretty nice and thick!


----------



## kylet4411 (Feb 12, 2008)

Great looking grow mang. Sure would like to see some of them kush buds as they dry. Did you end up with some seeds?


----------



## akirahz (Feb 12, 2008)

man those are some phatty nugs!!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Feb 12, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Congrats s21 on what looks to be a fine arse harvest. :aok: Got anything planned for next grow? *


 
I would like to try some of the WW X NB that was given to me. Let them go for a while than start some Auto Blue Streak seeds from this grow and cross to try and get the WW x NB to auto flower. What could we call that? *Auto Stoney Bud. :shocked: *
I also have several Ak47 I am looking forward to tryen :holysheep: the one hit wonder!! I need to start thinking about outside, temps are ok but need a little longer daylight.
*Here is a few pictures of my bud curing*​ 

​ 

​ 
​


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

damn man all the stuff you have curring looks almost solid red/orange nice!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 13, 2008)

*That's sweet s21.  Looking foward to watching your next grow and cross. If ya need any help smoking that bud just give a yell. :aok: *


----------



## Thorn (Feb 13, 2008)

hey up, just wanted to know what strain this was..


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 13, 2008)

looks like an off strain of panama, deep reds and huge harvest, been a while s21 since i seen ya last, looks like you kept everything in order lol oh and greg lol this is funny
"are plastic imitation's " lol


Dc


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Feb 13, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *That's sweet s21.  Looking foward to watching your next grow and cross. If ya need any help smoking that bud just give a yell. :aok: *


*You know wouldn't that be great if we could have a Marijuana Passion get togather. Everyone bring some of their best stash and have one big party.:holysheep: *
*Come on down its in the 80's suns out and the surf up.*
*O and the Buds are curing real nice very smokable.:smoke1: *
*I also got about 12 grams of very good Kief out of the final trim. Did the nylon over a jar worked good.*
*Ended up with 80 very nice Blue streak seeds from 1 plant that I put pollen on a few of the lower branches. I wish I would have done some of the Masterlow IMO its by far the best. I will see what my son's have to say.:48: *


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Feb 13, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> hey up, just wanted to know what strain this was..
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=47621&d=1202775621


 

That is the Master Low I put that plant in for bud of the month. The picture did not the plant justice. That one was 12 1/2 inches tall. 4 1/2 inches wide. Once I broke it all she was loaded with very hairy dense nugs. As the hair dried thats what has put all the red in the plants. I took all the plants down a week early cuz I could not control the odor. This may have had something to do with it turning red. It didnt cause any problme with the quality cuz it sure is smokin fine. Right now its probaly 90% dry but needs longer curing time. Weighed all 3 strains last night, had a total of 572 grams. Probaly will shrink another 75g or so. Need to keep my boys out of it or it will shrink real fast.


----------



## chohan21 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm trying to get into growing but i'm completely clueless. I dont know the first thing when it comes to growing. I would really appreciate it if someone would tell me what i need to do to grow blueberry in a small closet.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Feb 14, 2008)

chohan21 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get into growing but i'm completely clueless. I dont know the first thing when it comes to growing. I would really appreciate it if someone would tell me what i need to do to grow blueberry in a small closet.


 
I would love to share what I have learned over the last year. I just hooked up with a few Experienced Growers on this great site and they pointed me in the right direction or gave me advice. Its off to work for now but we will get togather later. Blue was a very easy grow!!.
One quick thing you must have good lighting and good air circulation. The number ONE IMO is *PATIENCE!!!.*
*Try not to over do when growing that was always one of my many mistakes!!*


----------



## Thorn (Feb 14, 2008)

:yeahthat:



			
				chohan21 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get into growing but i'm completely clueless. I dont know the first thing when it comes to growing. I would really appreciate it if someone would tell me what i need to do to grow blueberry in a small closet.



Also READ and READ and READ light you've never read before lol! No seriously, search and read, and this site is the best place for it!


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Feb 17, 2008)

S21 YOU GOT MY *VOTE FOR BUD OF THE MONTH* FOR THAT COMPACT BEAUTY MASTERLOW!!!
THAT IS ONE GOOD LOOKING MA MA!!!:clap: 
YOUR CURED BUD HAS A BEAUTIFUL RED COLOR TO IT I SURE WOULD LOVE TO GIVE IT A TRY.

*EXCELLENT GROW DUDE!!!*​


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 17, 2008)

lol i've also learned you can drown your plants in attention. doin to much. i see it happen alot.

Dc

y0 s21, i grew some masterlow too, it by far, came close to some ppp i had a while back, very suprising, and great couch lock!


----------



## Richy-B (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm thinking bout trying some masterlows myself. What kind of taste and what about yield?


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Feb 29, 2008)

Richy-B said:
			
		

> I'm thinking bout trying some masterlows myself. What kind of taste and what about yield?


 
The masterLow has a great taste and very good high.There is a lot of Kush in this strain. It grows very easy with not a lot of work. It is also very quick.
I can't remeber how many were Masters, Blue Streak and Lowryders but I ended up with 20 plants and got close to 1 and 1/4 Lb dry weight. I am getting ready to start some more auto flower and AK-47 unter a new T5 with 8 lights in a closet. 
My setup is all most finished I will post some pictures when it is done. It is a 2 X 4 area with 40,000 lumes for veg. This is the smallest space I have tried to grow in. I hope that this works. I em working on ventalation today and should be finished.
If I can help in any way let me now??

*GOOD LUCK ON YOUR GROW*​


----------



## Richy-B (Mar 5, 2008)

I've got six females right now, two LRx1 and four LRx2.  And my LRx1 I just ordered from the Doc five days ago arrived today and I'm going to germ them right now! Masterlows next time for sure next time though.

 How much lighting(watts) did you have for those 20 plants?


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Mar 5, 2008)

Richy-B said:
			
		

> I've got six females right now, two LRx1 and four LRx2.  And my LRx1 I just ordered from the Doc five days ago arrived today and I'm going to germ them right now! Masterlows next time for sure next time though.
> 
> How much lighting(watts) did you have for those 20 plants?


 
I ran 3 - 400 watt Hps from start to finish. I have 3 MH/HPS that run off the same ballast.
I am going with a 4'X2' T5 with 8 bulbs this next grow.I have started just been lazy on starting a journal.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats on bud pic of the month last month! how comparable is 8 T5 to 3 400w hps?  pullin up a chair for the next grow!


----------



## Richy-B (Mar 27, 2008)

s21thomas said:
			
		

> I ran 3 - 400 watt Hps from start to finish. I have 3 MH/HPS that run off the same ballast.
> I am going with a 4'X2' T5 with 8 bulbs this next grow.I have started just been lazy on starting a journal.


First let me say :holysheep: Those are some fat F'n buds:holysheep:  But here's the question, you didn't run the MH's? You could've is what your saying, right?(i'm high) One more question. What's the size of that grow area?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome grow!!! Thanks for the advise


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 30, 2008)

I know this is an old log and you probably wont see this but........EDITgrow dude!!!! Absolutly amazing   Mad props man 

Pce


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 30, 2008)

I think the auto ak 47 is gonna put this to shame but this grow had 3 strains to choose from.


----------



## uptosumpn (Dec 30, 2008)

Just Amazing!!!!!!! I'm Gonna Read Your Other Journal.....this Is Exactly The Way It's Supposed To Be Done...!


----------



## J-NUEZES (Mar 17, 2009)

did you notice different phenos with blue streak, i got blueryder going


----------



## MidtownDukes (Jan 12, 2010)

SWEET!!!! Nice grow granddaddy. Started a grow in Nov. with 8 plants. Ended up with 2 females. Not sure of the strains. They were just bag seeds. About 6 weeks away from harvest. Can't wait.


----------

